# Has any one climbed a mountain with their Viz??



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

I am climbing Snowdon in September and would really love to take vinnie. He will be 16 months old. It will probably take about 6 - 8 hours up and down. I will take the easy route. Does anyone know if this willl be too much for him as he normally has a 2 hour walk max on pretty level ground. 

Just concerned he is too young. I don't wont to over do it with him.

Thanks


----------



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

hi i climbed ben nevis last month with bailey and she was great she was just a year old and managed it no problem just take some extra water if its hot x


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

Fiona

Glad to hear it went well. Was she on her lead? it looks like they need to stay on their leads up Snowdon which i think could cause an issue whilst scrabbling! I reckon he will need loads of water as he drinks so much anyway.

Can i ask what kind of level the route you took was?


----------



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

i never took lulu climbing, i cant even imagine to climb mountian with dog, but i take her to peaks that you can hike up to and she does just fine. i also take her to biking trips around 10 miles long, where she actually with all the running back and forth does much more miles. i carry two pairs of doggie boots with me in case she needs them.


----------



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

vincent - the route up nevis was the tourist path widely used and no scrambiling, i have taken her up a few mountains were i've had to climb and scramble at the the top and she has manged ok - few sections were she needed a helping hand but all in all she does well. i generally let her off lead unless there are other people about - i find an exetendable lead works well up a hill - they still have there freedom but are under control. 

hope this helps xx

p.s. watch out for the sheep, bailey nearly got shot by a farmer after she chased them!!


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

Blimey! Was she chasing the sheep? Vinnie is fine with sheep, horse's and cows but he chased a deer last weekend with pure determination, which was pretty shocking as he has never been interested! 

Think i will buy a flexi lead for him!

Thanks


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

We climbed Mount Washington in NH with Darwin at 7 months. We ended up doing about 6 miles a day for 3 days with camping two nights. He loved it and was way more energetic at the end then we were. I would suggest making sure you limit the amount you let Vinnie run at the beginning since you don't want him to have no energy left at the end of the day. We heard about a dog that had to be carried down earlier in the season since he just didn't have any energy left!

Good luck!


----------



## Moreteyne (Jan 8, 2009)

One of our vizz'z is mountain rescue in Snowdonia.


----------

